

Beyond the Golden Rule - pj
http://www.qrimp.com/blog/blog.Beyond-the-Golden-Rule.html

======
messel
Great find and share pj, thank you. I had a related conversation with a co-
worker (retired consultant with great vision). We need to produce as a nation
to compete, not just intellectual products but real physical items. Without
pushing the simple capability to manufacture, we are forever in debt to
nations who choose to.

